# Camping Generator



## 3ringer (Apr 13, 2017)

I bought a champion duel fuel generator from sams club for 299. It is rv ready . Your rv plugs directly into it. It is 4000/3200 watts. Plenty to run your ac. Our home has a propane tank. I am able to run this generator off our homes propane. This gives us an almost unlimited supply of propane in case we lose power at home. The generator switches from propane to gasoline in seconds. The sound level is not that bad either. It's a good deal for 299.


----------



## 660griz (Apr 13, 2017)

I hope you have better luck with your Champion than I do with my Champion 2000 watt inverter. Very quiet and easy to start...when it runs. I replaced the ignition module once. Quit again. I just need a lightweight generator for work around the house and club. RV I have now has a built in Gen. I also have a Yamaha 7500 watt. Not quiet. 
However, for $299, I may have to look into that one as a backup.


----------



## 3ringer (Apr 13, 2017)

I may not use mine often enough to keep the gas fresh. I will only use non-ethanol gas so the fuel doesn't clog the jets. I had a brand new tiller that I didn't run for a few months. It wouldn't start. The carb bowl had pieces of jelled fuel in it. Of course with propane , you don't have to worry about that.


----------



## 660griz (Apr 13, 2017)

3ringer said:


> I may not use mine often enough to keep the gas fresh. I will only use non-ethanol gas so the fuel doesn't clog the jets. I had a brand new tiller that I didn't run for a few months. It wouldn't start. The carb bowl had pieces of jelled fuel in it. Of course with propane , you don't have to worry about that.



Unfortunately, mine is not gas related. Quit during use. Would not restart. Kept Seafoam in it.


----------



## riprap (Apr 24, 2017)

Most generators have a fuel cut off as it comes out of the tank. If you're not sure when you're going to use it I'd cut it off and let it run till it runs out of gas. I have a Honda e/u 2000 and you can't cut the fuel off but I run only non ethanol so it's been fine between hunting seasons.


----------

